# pc aufrüsten



## hotlinen (16. Juli 2011)

*pc aufrüsten*

Ich bräuchte für meinen PC der schon ein paar Jährchen auf den Buckel hat eine neue Grafikarte und CPU welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen insgesamt würde ich 300€ ausgeben wollen.
Ich möchte nicht übertakten.

Hier mein jetziges System: 

Windows XP Home Edition

CPU Intel Core 2Duo E7400 @2,8GHz

2,00 GB RAM

NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS

LG M2362D 23 Zoll Auflösung 1900x1080

Soundkarte  VIA High Definition Audio

Board:ASUS P5N75-CM

Mit dem PC möchte ich hauptsächlich WoW spielen dies allerdings auf Ultra und mit 60FPS.
Momentan spiele ich auf 1900x1080 was ich auch so beibehalten möchte.

Mir ist schon die mehrmals empfohlene AMD HD 6950 aufgefallen.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht welches CPU in das Motherboard passt und welche Preis/Leistung mäßig optimal ist.

Falls ihr noch irgendwelche Infos braucht zögert nicht.


----------



## hotlinen (19. Juli 2011)

könnte mir bitte jemand helfen? danke


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

Komisch, dass Dein Thread hier "untergegangen" ist ^^

Also: 300€ würde nicht reichen für ne 6950 UND dazu passender CPU + RAM. Das Mainboard finde ich bei Asus nicht, ist das vielleicht eines aus nem Komplett-PC? Dann hat das nämlich zwar Asus hergestellt, aber auftragsmäßig. Das Problem: da gibt es häufig kaum Support, auch was das BIOS betriffft, so dass schwer zu sagen ist, welche CPUs da noch kompatibel sind. NORMALERWEISE sollte ein Q8400 noch draufpassen, das wäre die CPU die für den Sockel 755 noch gerade so o.k ist, ohne dass die zu teuer wird. Eine bessere CPU ist so teuer, dass Du dann gleich lieber auch das Board und den Sockel wechseln solltest, bei wenig Budget dann auf Basis von AMD. 

Der 8400 kostet etwa 120 Euro Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400, 4x 2.67GHz, boxed (BX80580Q8400) | Geizhals.at Deutschland die nächstbessere, ein Q9400, wär vom Preis her auch noch o.k, aber schon grenzwertig (150€), denn auf AMD Basis kriegst Du ein Board für 60-70€, eine bessere CPU für 90€ und 4GB RAM für 30€. Das macht zusammen also 180-190€, also nur 30€ mehr inkl. RAM und Board.


Als Anhng ein Bild, was ich für Dein Budge kaufen würde, als Beispiel Warenkorb bei hardwareversand.de . Bei Intel würd ich also den Q8400 nehmen (120€), dann noch 2GB RAM neu dazu (ca 20€) und als Grafikkarte dann eine AMD 6870, die Du für ca. 140-150€ bekommst und die beim Strombedarf moderat ist - mit ner 6950 könnte es nämlich sogar sein, dass ein neues Netztteil nötig wird. Ach so: ich geh davon aus, dass das Board PCIe hat für die Graka. 

Weißt Du beim RAM, welches das genau ist und ob es 1 oder 2 Riegel sind? Und auch, wieviele Riegel aufs Board passen? Wenn es µATX ist, passen oft nur 2 Riegel drauf, und wenn Du schon 2x1GB hast, müßtest Du 2x2GB neu kaufen. Mit Win XP wirst Du die 4Gb zwar nicht voll nutzen können, aber mehr als 2GB sind schon sinnvoll.


----------



## hotlinen (19. Juli 2011)

ich habe momentan 1 2GB Riegel drin insgesamt können 2 rein. 
Windows XP 32BIT kann nur 2gb verwalten (???).

Wie viel müsste ich denn ausgeben mit einer HD 6950er und passender CPU+RAM+Mainboard also mehr oder weniger eine komplette Aufrüstung.

EDIT: mir ist jez das hier aufgefallen

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box , Sockel AM3         89,02 €
Sapphire HD 6950 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express     219,34 €

von Mainboards und RAM habe ich leider keine ahnung^^


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

ein windows kann nur als 64bit-Version 4GB komplett benutzen, aber auch ohne 64bit können mehr als 2GB sinnvoll sein. 


Eine komplette Aufrüstung mit einer 6950 würde ca kosten: Board 70-80€, 4GB RAM 30€, AMD X4 955 80-90€, AMD 6950 190€ = um die 380-390€, und mit Pech muss noch ein neues Netzteil her für ca. 60€.


----------



## hotlinen (19. Juli 2011)

Herbboy;9322581
Eine komplette Aufrüstung mit einer 6950 würde ca kosten: Board 70-80€ schrieb:
			
		

> Also kann man sagen 100€ mehr und ich habe einen meilenweiten Leistungsprung sowie einen zukunftsicheren PC?
> 
> EDIT: ich muss das qouten üben


----------



## quaaaaaak (19. Juli 2011)

ja das lässt sich so sagen, vll kannste beim ram noch 10-15€ sparen aber wenn du bereit bist das zu investieren wirst du ziemlich lange spaß haben sage ich jetzt mal ohne zu wissen was kommen wird...


----------



## hotlinen (19. Juli 2011)

herbboy könntest du mir ein Mainboard ,RAM und die AMD 6950 raussuchen (es gibt so viele AMD 6950 ich weiss nicht welche)?Also mehr oder weniger eine Auflistung.
Ich habe ÜBERHAUPT keine Ahnung in Sachen Preis/Leistung

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2011)

Also, beim Board kannst Du eines mit dem neuen Chipsatz 970 nehmen, der wäre an sich sogar schon für die erst in 2-3 Monaten kommenden neuen AMD-CPUs geeignet. Ich hab Dir mal nen Warenkorb gemacht und davon ein Bild angehangen. Bei der Grafikkarte sind an sich alle gleichgut, die Frage wäre nur: würdest Du auch ggf 20€ mehr ausgeben, damit es eine besonders leise Version ist? 

Beim Speicher hab ich EINEN Riegel mit 4GB genommen, da kannst Du auch irgendwann mal einen zweiten nachkaufen. Du kannst aber auch den "4GB-Kit Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9" für 24€ nehmen, also so heißt das beim Shop hardwareversand.de , da bestell ich oft.

Falls Du einen leisen CPU-Kühler willst: für ca. 15-20€ gibt es den Scythe Katana 3 oder den Sythe Samurai zz.

Bei der CPU kannst Du auch für 15€ mehr einen X4 965 nehmen, aber an sich ist der Aufpreis ein bisschen zu hoch.


----------



## hotlinen (19. Juli 2011)

Herbboy ich danke dir ! Echt super Beratung die man hier bekommt


----------



## WildBilly29 (20. Juli 2011)

die Club 3D würde ich nicht nehmen! Die soll wirklich sehr sehr laut sein! Lieber die hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6950 DCII /2DI4S/1GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6950, 1GB, PCI- Express


----------



## hotlinen (20. Juli 2011)

sehr laut? ekläre das näher ist der lüfter lauter? rattert sie?


----------



## WildBilly29 (20. Juli 2011)

Schau mal hier: Club 3D Radeon HD 6950 1,0 GByte im Test bei GameStar.de 

Wie gesagt sehr laut!


----------



## hotlinen (20. Juli 2011)

na gut muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.Danke auf jedenfall für den Hinweis


----------



## hotlinen (28. Juli 2011)

ich bräuchte nochmal eure Hilfe nämlich :

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - HIS HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo GDDR5 2048MB, Native HDMI 2xDVI 2xMiniDP 

erscheint mir günstiger als eine 6950 mit 1GB die leise ist.Das wäre die:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6950 DCII /2DI4S/1GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6950, 1GB, PCI- Express

Meine Frage ist jetzt welche ist stärker?Welche ist empfehlungswerter?


----------



## Fraggerick (28. Juli 2011)

muss es amd sein?

die da hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sparkle PCI-E GTX560Ti 1024MB DDR5 MiniHDMI/2xDVI retail ist bei gleicher leistung (jaja, mal ist die eine eine frame schneller, mal die andere..) deutlich günstiger und die referenzkühler sollen recht leise sein -> Das neue Element? NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 TI - Lautst


----------



## hotlinen (28. Juli 2011)

Es muss nicht AMD sein allerdings wurde es mir empfohlen wie du oben nachlesen kannst.


----------



## Fraggerick (28. Juli 2011)

hier sind die beiden im vergleich -> Vergleichen AMD HD 6950, Nvidia GTX 560 Ti

mal ist die eine schneller, mal die andere. sicherlich ne gute karte, und in der 2gb version kann man mit glück auf ne 6970 flashen, ein nicht zu verschweigender vorteil!

wenn man aber nicht takten will, dann sind die karten ziemlich identisch (amd ggf HAUCH schneller). mit einem unterschied: die nvidia ist im referenz design leise und kalt, die ati heiß und laut. bei der ati muss man also ein paar extra bucks spenden um sie leise und kalt zu bekommen. bei der nvidia ist das nicht nötig. und so kommt man halt auf einen preisunterschied von 30 euro zu gunsten der nvidia


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2011)

Die AMD ist im Schnitt eher besser, aber nicht viel: Das neue Element? NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 TI - Index 3D-Performance (Seite 30)   so 3-5%. ICH würde eher eine leise mit 1GB nehmen als eine evlt. "laute" mit 2GB. Denn ob die 2GB wirklich was bringen werden, ist schwer zu sagen. Und für MICH ist es so: selbst wenn die mit 2GB vlt. bei manchen (kommenden) Games dann 10% schneller wäre oder eine AA-Stufe mehr zulässt oder 20% mehr Schtweite oder so, dann wäre MIR eine leise Karte wichtiger - das kann für DICH aber wiederum natürlich anders aussehen. Muss jeder selber entscheiden


----------



## hotlinen (28. Juli 2011)

naja die 2GB version ist so laut wie meine NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS und die is eig. relativ leise


----------



## Fraggerick (28. Juli 2011)

bei so "schwachen" karten sagt man in der regel: bis spiele drausen sind die 2gb ram nutzen, bis dahin brauchst du eh ne neue karte.

und selbst bei dem monster gtx 580 rät man zur kleinen version mit 1,5gb ram...


----------



## hotlinen (29. Juli 2011)

ich hab jez die 560er für den Preis gefunden O.o

GigaByte NVIDIA GeForce GTX560 OC Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

oh god dieser Preiskampf +Leistungsvergleich = für mich ein Graus


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2011)

Das ist KEINE GTx 560 Ti, die ohne Ti ist langsamer als eine AMD 6870, in dem Fall, weil übertaktet, ist die vielleicht schneller. Aber bei weitem nicht so schnell wie eine AMD 6950 oder GTX 560 Ti


----------



## hotlinen (29. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mich jez für eine GTX560 Ti entschieden da ich das Gesamtbild der Leistung besser finde und es bei WoW zu mehr FPS kommt siehe Benchmark :
Benchmarks: World Of Warcraft: Cataclysm : Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti im Test: sparsam, kühl und leise

und da es die gtx560 Ti auch für knapp 180-200€ gibt würde ich dann die nehmen.


----------

